# The Cavies - Shelties (Silkies), Peruvians & Texels



## SilverBirchRabbitry (May 23, 2010)

Here are a few pics I took of my piggies today. Most of them are clipped. They are all young, except Lucy.

River City's Wrong Impression - Tan Sheltie (Silkie) Boar










River City's Waiting For Love - Marten Sheltie (Silkie) Sow









River City's Keeping The Silence - Himalayan Peruvian Sow





River City's Alejandro - Chocolate w. Silvering Peruvian Boar - Semi-Clipped





River City's Shake Down The Thunder - Dilute Agouti Peruvian Boar - He looks really ugly when clipped 





River City's Hanging By A Moment - Himalayan Texel Sow - Wouldn't hold still - Clipped









Heather's Glitter On The Floor - Seal Texel Sow - Clipped









Heather's Epic Fiasco - Black Texel Boar - Clipped









Epic's Lucy - Golden Agouti Peruvian Sow - Clipped - Possibly pregnant





River City's Bite Sized - Tan Texel Sow - Clipped - She is tiny & doesn't grow o-o









River City's Somebody's Heaven - Himalayan Peruvian Sow - Clipped - Can't be shown due to pink toes.


----------



## Myia09 (May 23, 2010)

I love texels. I wish we had them in Az.
What a beautiful bunch!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (May 23, 2010)

Thank you Myia


----------



## irishbunny (May 23, 2010)

Such cuties! <3


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Grace =]


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (May 23, 2010)

I don't know a thing about cavies, just what my 4H friend as tried to teach me.

Don't texel's coat not grow back in like it should? Are they just breeders, or..?


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (May 23, 2010)

They Texels are mostly for breeding, I will have show pups. But you can easily grow their coats back in, but you will be faulted for uneveness.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (May 24, 2010)

Huh. Didn't know that. XD

I'll stick with my ND's. Much quieter. =D


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 29, 2010)

Wanted to share my recent texel babies. I have another litter due the end of this month. I love your texels, they are awesome.Especially the hemi.


----------



## undergunfire (May 29, 2010)

I LOVE the Texels! We have a breeder around here who has Texels and every time I see a picture I just die a little .....I am a sucker for rats that have curly hair (called "rexes"), so naturally I am a sucker for curly haired piggies (I just love their cute lips!).


----------



## Myia09 (May 31, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I LOVE the Texels! We have a breeder around here who has Texels and every time I see a picture I just die a little .....I am a sucker for rats that have curly hair (called "rexes"), so naturally I am a sucker for curly haired piggies (I just love their cute lips!).



WHO?!



And your babies are beautiful!


----------

